# Put a face to the Name !!



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello All

Now I've not been on here very long... and spoken to alot of people on here.. Some of which really helpful !! and thanks.
so i just thought it'd be nice to put a face to some names... I mean we can all spot cars on the motorway ect.. but if i walked past any of you in the street / pub / anywhere wouldn't have a clue who you were... Or if it would be socially acceptable to talk about cars (as clarkson said... were hated at parties for being petrol heads)

So first off it's me 










Yes i was bloody freezing in them hills... (Taken christams day while i was up in the lakes)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This could well be a bad idea.
We all like to post up pics of our TT's but to be honest we are a little shy about ourselves. However, here you go. :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Na i'm sure it'll be fine... at least we'll all know who were talking to... and at events we'll know who's who... That's my thinking anyway :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I posted this ages ago got a good few people on it but the search feature is useless at the moment!

here is me any ways...... with my off road v6


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ELLIOTT said:


> I posted this ages ago got a good few people on it but the search feature is useless at the moment!
> 
> here is me any ways...... with my off road v6


Hi ELLIOT,
I have been wondering for weeks who the kid is in your avatar that looks like he has his finger in the light socket!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

If i grow my hair it looks like that!  thats why i have a hat on keep it contained.


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Well guys heres me on a night out .. ON THE AUDI :wink:

hope u like (im on the right and a good friend on the left)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

> Well guys heres me on a night out .. ON THE AUDI :wink:
> 
> hope u like (im on the right and a good friend on the left)


Very Good Photoshopping, Can barely see the transition from car to you :lol:
I'm sure i speak for 90% of the male population when i say "We Do Like" :lol: :lol: But now it just sounds like a perv board :lol: :lol:

Didn't realise we had a jordy lass on here.


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

HEHE ' why i man!'


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oww ya see now ya online ya've missed my edit because the quote codes were messed up


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

hehe modern tech :wink:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

me! 8)


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

ill get a pic of my tt up 2moro :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe it or not, this is probably the only picture of me in the same shot as my car (nobody else seems obsessed enough about it to take photos of it)...


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's me in the cockpit 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

this is me in my old office. I work at a different place in a cubicle farm now


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Ignore the hat!
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

southTT said:


> Ignore the hat!
> cheers
> jon


Hi Jon,
We can't!! :lol: Did it come out of a Christmas cracker? :roll:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

southTT said:


> Ignore the hat!
> cheers
> jon


Crickey Jon for a minute I thought it was the male version of Dot Cotton.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

smcTT said:


> Well guys heres me on a night out .. ON THE AUDI :wink:
> 
> hope u like (im on the right and a good friend on the left)


Yes we like  Isn't that Phoebe from Friends you're with?!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

SMC how old are you? ?? and your mate??


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

*Me in Cyprus this year*
cant find any of me with the beast


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice blouse! :lol:


kmpowell said:


>


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

didnt realise 1 of the moderators was Heather from Eastenders :lol:
AND BrickTop


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Me in the car:










Me out of the car:










It WAS originally like my version of Dr Evil, except the cat's the wrong colour then my mate decided to make me laugh. Kato (the cat) wasn't impressed as you can see!

C

PS - if the second pic doesn't show up, shout, I've nicked it off Facespace so...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Juber,

You always make me laugh!!!!

Just for the record. This has been done before. shame the mods cant get the search function working. Not sure how often i need to offer my help for them to listen!

Anyway. Nuff ranting!This is me


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CkB said:


> Me in the car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car :wink:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

me and my girlfriend, early december on the brecon beacons









me on-track, october just gone


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

This is Country Boy aka Charlie!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

cwiseh_tt said:


> me and my girlfriend, early december on the brecon beacons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya,
I have often thought about an R8 trackday. What did you think of it, was it worth the money. etc.etc.


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Juber said:


> SMC how old are you? ?? and your mate??


JUBS, i was waiting for your reply :lol: this pic was just for you haha! :wink:

Anyway which one are you on the pic, mr muscles??

im 26 and 'Phobie' i mean my friend is 23


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

jubes is the little skinny one in the background sat on his beach towel with the shades on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good pic of you that one jubes :wink: :wink:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

HAHA...mr muscle loves the jobs u hate :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I know its on the MK1 section but hey I have had 2 in the past.
Anyway dont have any with the TTS yet but here is me with my Elise


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

jutty said:


> jubes is the little skinny one in the background sat on his beach towel with the shades on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> good pic of you that one jubes :wink: :wink:


Ah dammit iv been rumbled, SMC this is me really










When we going on a date? :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM.... maybe the library ?? :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SaintScoTT said:


> this is me in my old office. I work at a different place in a cubicle farm now


Looks like you're wearing my T shirt... 










Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Juber,
> 
> You always make me laugh!!!!
> 
> ...


Who's the woopsie leaning against your car? :lol:


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Me










The car










Lee


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

leedo said:


> Me
> 
> The car
> 
> ...


do you travel through boldon much? seen a car very similar to yours a few times


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Never mate

Lee


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

leedo said:


> Never mate
> 
> Lee


Are you annoying his wife/girlfriend? :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> do you travel through boldon much? seen a car very similar to yours a few times


That's a weird chat up line. :-|


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> leedo said:
> 
> 
> > Never mate
> ...


Doubt it very much :wink:


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> leedo said:
> 
> 
> > Never mate
> ...


Shhhhh, don't tell him that!


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey gang,

Here is I enjoying some snow and the gorgeous motor I drive.



















If you see me driving around lincoln dont be scared to say hi or give us a wave. 

Nevo


----------



## uioppi (Jan 26, 2007)

Me and TT about two years ago. just bought the TT and look how the baby is smiling. .. (edit: well the smile of me is really ;-I)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Does this help :?: :roll:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

smcTT said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMM.... maybe the library ?? :wink:


facebook?? :roll: ?


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a date haha :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like you're wearing my T shirt...


 :lol: Rich .... dont go thinking I'm part of a fan club out here in oz or something...



uioppi said:


> Me and TT about two years ago. just bought the TT and look how the baby is smiling. .. (edit: well the smile of me is really ;-I)


MY GOD MAN YOU'LL PUT SWIRLS ON THE PAINT IF YOU LEAN ON IT LIKE THAT!!!
.. sorry, black paint syndrome strikes again :roll:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

This is me on Friday tacking up plasterboard


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Was going to sneak in a pic of me when I was a 'young man' but honesty got the better of me. 
So here are a couple of the 'old boy' taken over Christmas and the New Year.  
John.
















Almost forgot,,,and one of my baby *V6*.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry to steal the post but...

John! Welcome back! How was South America??? We want more pics of all the women you were enjoying yourself with


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

GEM said:


> Was going to sneak in a pic of me when I was a 'young man' but honesty got the better of me.
> So here are a couple of the 'old boy' taken over Christmas and the New Year.
> John.
> 
> ...


A Man after my own heart!! Love these pics!! Hope you had a brilliant time!! Are we gonna tackle you into coming for a drive to France with us? Check out my sig!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

amiTT said:


> We want more pics of all the women you were enjoying yourself with


Welcome back John - can you categorically verify those were in fact "*real*" women???


----------



## crystalfat (Jul 16, 2008)

New here go easy. Names Chris, sorry for the photo thats after a 12 hour overnight shift at the theatre.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome home John. :wink:

We need to see every Brazilian you came across... :roll:

Pics please...


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > We want more pics of all the women you were enjoying yourself with
> ...


Thanks for the welcomes guys.

Had an absolutely unbebloodylievable time.
I can assure you the Brazilian girl in the white dress was all woman
and certainly knew how to look after me. :wink: 
Really had a soft spot for her.  
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


>


  Kev I married you sister well I asked her but she turned me down :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Welcome home John. :wink:
> We need to see every Brazilian you came across... :roll:
> Pics please...


Thanks Rich.
It wasn't all plain sailing...
I had to take care of a few of their brothers before I could get to the girls. :wink: 
John.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: The TT finally has its own super hero!! 

Did you ever audition for this part John???


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Me:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and my pride and joy


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

shell said:


> me and my pride and joy


Nice number plate Shell


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great possitioning on the plate... Just a quick question....... how the hell do you drive in tims??? I always have mine in the boot as just can't drive the thing in em... it's awful feel like the big chunky things are gonna snap the pedals.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol:

i'm 5ft 1 with size 4 feet, i can easily drive in them i can see it being alot harder for men, having bigger feet and that :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:roll: :roll: Another perk of being a woman...... LOL. I have a pair of puma driving shoes... LOL oww they so comfy to drive in


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

shockingly i can drive in heels and extremly high ones too :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

I like bare feet the best


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

oh go on then...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL

Why you change your pic?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hark said:


> LOL
> 
> Why you change your pic?


the other one was massive!


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Here I am, I was told not to smile by the magazine that took the pic here is my smile


----------



## PL.maTT (Apr 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> how the hell do you drive in tims??? I always have mine in the boot as just can't drive the thing in em... it's awful feel like the big chunky things are gonna snap the pedals.. :lol: :lol:


Aint that the truth 8)


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Well heres the car



















and here I am enjoying a glass of wine, i chose this picture as it accurately reflects who I am.... e.g I am a complete pr1ck


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

GEM said:


> Really had a soft spot for her.


Not that soft I hope... 

Heres moi... <waits for all the tart comments>


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Really had a soft spot for her.
> ...


No 'tart' comments from me Adam.
Always loved that 'moody James Dean' look. :-* :wink: 
John.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL Ads never seen that photo. That has brightened up my day lol


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well.... i used to care what people thought  lol


----------



## mrcee (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess i better then


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Amit you've now disappeared completely mate... From too big to too small? 

C


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

amiTT said:


> oh go on then...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH My eyes! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
only joking mate
cheers
jon


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

All you guys posting up pics of you posing mine's starting to look at little boring so here you go. Ballons are great fun aint they.

















:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

nevojnr said:


> All you guys posting up pics of you posing mine's starting to look at little boring so here you go. Ballons are great fun aint they.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the second photo I see you have your analbeads hang up above your head, PLEASE DONT SHOW US ANY MORE PICS WITH YOU AND THEM, I AINT TURNED ON BY THAT SORT OF THING :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll save that one for later then.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

nevojnr said:


>


[/quote]

You look far too comfortable doing that! :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

hehe now this is turning rude :wink:

I may start adding more pics haha..


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

wow.

um. wow. you really do look like you're .. enjoying yourself a little too much there :lol:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

nevojnr said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: indeed... deep throat fail?? 

C


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> hehe now this is turning rude :wink:
> 
> I may start adding more pics haha..


  Say that again?  Did i read that right?

Now that's i'd love to see :lol:

ya did mean rude pics of you though 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

tony_rigby_uk is now the resident perv


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Before this gets too rude , this is me








and this is my car


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

CkB said:


> :lol: :lol: indeed... deep throat fail??
> 
> C


well it did pop shortly after doing this - which i can safely say HURT LIKE HELL!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> smcTT said:
> 
> 
> > hehe now this is turning rude :wink:
> ...


i agree with tony!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

matt225tt said:


> i agree with tony!


To which part? me being resident perv... or wanting to see smcTT in some rude pics ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> matt225tt said:
> 
> 
> > i agree with tony!
> ...


both mate! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

southTT said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > oh go on then...
> ...


James Khan from Dragon's Den, anybody?

Rogue


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL Probably true.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

But YOU WERE ALL thinking it 

It's just i said it 

She's gonna kill me when she reads these :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Rogue said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > amiTT said:
> ...


Really? I don't see the resemblence?


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

hehe... DOWN BOYS DOWN!! :wink:

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

DEAR TONY THE PERVE, :lol:
I AM POSTING THIS PICTURE JUST FOR YOU, NOW SIT DOWN WHEN YOU SEE IT AS ITS SHOWING SOME LEGS haha.....................READY..............STEADY ............>>>>>>>>>>>>










NOW TONY THERES PLENTY MORE FROM THIS NIGHT OUT LOL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

by the way i am not missing half an index finger lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

don't give me that name... I'm not that bad really... :lol: :lol: What ya expect... it's the single life 

I'll be honest though ya stunning   How old did ya say ya was?

Well if ya wanna send me more to my private e-mail... it's is [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think i might have to get down to the north east meet on the 14th now :roll:  :roll:

P.S if ya don't like the attention just tell me ya got a fella.... it's not half as much fun to chat ya up when ya in a relationshio :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

smcTT said:


> DEAR TONY THE PERVE, :lol:
> I AM POSTING THIS PICTURE JUST FOR YOU, NOW SIT DOWN WHEN YOU SEE IT AS ITS SHOWING SOME LEGS haha.....................READY..............STEADY ............>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


  im moving to newcastle if this is how women dress on a night out!, in fact im working up there for a week soon, and im really looking forward to it now! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> by the way i am not missing half an index finger lol


Don't think anybody will be looking at ya bloody finger :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

matt225tt said:


> smcTT said:
> 
> 
> > DEAR TONY THE PERVE, :lol:
> ...


I think I am gonna move too


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

matt225tt said:


> im moving to newcastle if this is how women dress on a night out!, in fact im working up there for a week soon, and im really looking forward to it now! :lol:





amiTT said:


> I think I am gonna move too


 :lol: :lol: Stick a marriage proposal to smcTT i'm sure she'll have one of you.... or both :lol: :lol: :lol:



smcTT said:


> DEAR TONY THE PERVE, :lol:
> I AM POSTING THIS PICTURE JUST FOR YOU, NOW SIT DOWN WHEN YOU SEE IT AS ITS SHOWING SOME LEGS haha.....................READY..............STEADY ............>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> NOW TONY THERES PLENTY MORE FROM THIS NIGHT OUT LOL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Although if you pay attention it does say it's just for me   :lol: :lol: :lol:   Made my day more interesting anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

looks like a Typical night out for the girls in the north east i see  8)

Ah but it warms the old cockles up it does .. on a chilly day like today :roll: :wink:

It is wall to wall in Durham too :wink: Sunderland and of course Newcastle .....its all gooooooooood :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Really? I don't see the resemblence?


Hell yeah!



















Rogue


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i see the resemblance but if Amit would stop posing like a tart and show u a full on shot, he doesnt look like James at all!

Anyways, Amits richer than James... so nothing like eachother


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rogue said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I don't see the resemblence?
> ...


He heeeee!!!

Well I've been told I actually look like my avatar :roll:

Nuff said..lol!!!

Regards as always,

Martin 

ps...Happy New Year Amit and Amz...Hope you had a great Christmas my friends!!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on chesters where are you?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ELLIOTT said:


> Come on chesters where are you?


Banned. :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is me in a gallardo


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Really had a soft spot for her.
> ...


Next time you post a picture of my future wife on the internet could you ask!!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh and......

your a tart!


----------



## M12 OSY 52 (Sep 15, 2008)

fingers crossed this works


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mac1967 said:


> ps...Happy New Year Amit and Amz...Hope you had a great Christmas my friends!!


I hate to break this to you Martin..... but Amit and Amz are the same person....  :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PISSING MY SELF RIGHT NOW!! MARTIN WE LOVE YOU!! COME ON THE FRANCE TOUR!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > ps...Happy New Year Amit and Amz...Hope you had a great Christmas my friends!!
> ...


No he's not, they're schizophrenic... [smiley=freak.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

MOD REQUEST:

Please change Adam TTR's name to Adam RRS!

Cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> MOD REQUEST:
> 
> Please change Adam TTR's name to Adam RRS!
> 
> Cheers.


Make it Adam RRSE... :-*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > MOD REQUEST:
> ...


oi...........

Rusty... i think yr chesters in disguise


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


Are you gonna pull it off flip flop (mate :wink: )

x


----------



## uioppi (Jan 26, 2007)

"uhm.. i am getting boner, think something else.. something else, be serious, think, think!! A-HA! me in a mirror"

"..ooh fuck, still getting boner"


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

uioppi said:


> "uhm.. i am getting boner, think something else.. something else, be serious, think, think!! A-HA! me in a mirror"
> 
> "..ooh fuck, still getting boner"


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> i see the resemblance but if Amit would stop posing like a tart and show u a full on shot, he doesnt look like James at all!
> 
> Anyways, Amits richer than James... so nothing like eachother


OK fine, full pic as requested:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just because everyones posting pics with chicks... I know i know but it rymed :lol: :lol: I feel left out


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

uioppi said:


> "uhm.. i am getting boner, think something else.. something else, be serious, think, think!! A-HA! me in a mirror"
> 
> "..ooh fuck, still getting boner"


Do u fancy me or something?!? lol

Amz... yr just..... beautiful x x


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Amz... yr just..... beautiful x x


I know


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > ps...Happy New Year Amit and Amz...Hope you had a great Christmas my friends!!
> ...


Oh B******s!!!!
 

I was saying that to you (ADAM) and Amit :wink:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> PISSING MY SELF RIGHT NOW!! MARTIN WE LOVE YOU!! COME ON THE FRANCE TOUR!!


Lol!...I'd love to come on the France tour but as I haven't got my TT...I'll have to ve someones co-driver or just passenger!

Any offers please? :wink:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mac1967 said:


> I was saying that to you (ADAM) and Amit :wink:


lol

I know mate... Happy New Year to you too


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Martin, happy new year...

Can I please direct your attention to this post: viewtopic.php?p=1353321#p1353321


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I could maybe take us martin????


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

mac1967 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > mac1967 said:
> ...


Oh and a damm happy new year to you too martin!! Cheers!!


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

matt225tt said:


> smcTT said:
> 
> 
> > DEAR TONY THE PERVE, :lol:
> ...


YOU GUYS WOULD LOVE IT UP HERE, ITS GREAT. BEST CITY IN THE WORLD 8)

I MUST SAY THAT THIS WAS A THEMED NIGHT OUT, ANYONE WANT TO GUESS THE THEME LOL :idea:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> YOU GUYS WOULD LOVE IT UP HERE, ITS GREAT. BEST CITY IN THE WORLD 8)
> 
> I MUST SAY THAT THIS WAS A THEMED NIGHT OUT, ANYONE WANT TO GUESS THE THEME LOL :idea:


Hmmm my first thought would be how many trouser tents can we create tonigh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

HOTT lady night out :wink:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

hehehehe :wink:

Close :!:

Clue----- they come from france, and theres a film about it and also a song :?:

Hi tony the rudey head [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> hehehehe :wink:
> 
> Close :!:
> 
> ...


Got a rep to maintain now i'm tony the perv 

Well tahts just boring if i guess right   so i'm gonna say...

How many erections can we get tonight  with our naught naught outfits... (which i love by the way  )

Oh and you never answered the marriage proposal... I'm gutted truly [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Oh and also like ya little whipping smily  some blokes pay good money for treatment like that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

hahaha i already am married.......................to tommy tt :lol: hes my one and only :lol:

EEEEEEEE mr rude head, check u... u on the tiddly juice again :lol:

ANOTHER CLUE---- initials M/R :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

smcTT said:


> hehehehe :wink:
> 
> Close :!:
> 
> ...


ELLO, ELLO


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

moulon rouge, or however its spelt, ( its not easy when jack daniels is powering your spelling abilities! ) :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! Well done matt

You have won a date with me and my friend :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> hahaha i already am married.......................to tommy tt :lol: hes my one and only :lol:
> 
> EEEEEEEE mr rude head, check u... u on the tiddly juice again :lol:
> 
> ANOTHER CLUE---- initials M/R :?:


Oww how cute... TT family  Who needs kids when ya got TT's taking all ya money :lol: :lol:

Yeah yeah rude... Have to stand by my other posts and keep it up though... (Although the fun goes out of it when not single.... Women just drop off the radar :lol: ) As for the tiddly juice... Yeah as always it's friday... although quiet one... waiting for payday on the 21st... Bloody car cost me a fortune this month :twisted:

And yes Moulan Rouge (how do ya get a hivanate e??) My french was crap anyway :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

matt225tt said:


> moulon rouge, or however its spelt, ( its not easy when jack daniels is powering your spelling abilities! ) :lol:


Even more weird is how i'm on the jacki d's tonight... :lol: :lol:



smcTT said:


> yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! Well done matt
> 
> You have won a date with me and my friend :lol:


And does your friend know your raffeling her off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

smcTT said:


> yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! Well done matt
> 
> You have won a date with me and my friend :lol:


and the weekend just got better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bring it on! :lol:


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Could work out how to get one of those either so didnt bother spelling it.. Well done to matt for guessing it right

By the way matt we like 'ROSE' , oh gosh thats 2 words that need the funky shape dash thing :lol:

Yeah friday nights are awsum 8)

U keep up ur rudeness likea man shud, it makes me laf 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

GET IN MY PIZZA HAS ARRIVED WOWWW

GUESS WHAT KIND? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: just joking lol


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

smcTT said:


> Could work out how to get one of those either so didnt bother spelling it.. Well done to matt for guessing it right
> 
> By the way matt we like 'ROSE' , oh gosh thats 2 words that need the funky shape dash thing :lol:
> 
> ...


let me guess...... ernest and julio, white grenache, or zinfandel?


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

haha.. yes she knows :wink: shes with me now, we are having a PIZZA AND PORN party... i mean pizza and giggly pop party [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .. ur rubbing of on me MR T-P :lol:

OH VERY CLOSE MATTY BOY, zinny all the way, but prefer the fruity taste or blossom hills wines

Glad ur chuft with your prize, peter kay would of just give u a bag or nuts hehe.. Only mention him as we are watching him ,hes hilllllllllllarrrrrrriiiiouussssss!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

smcTT said:


> haha.. yes she knows :wink: shes with me now, we are having a PIZZA AND PORN party... i mean pizza and giggly pop party [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .. ur rubbing of on me MR T-P :lol:
> 
> OH VERY CLOSE MATTY BOY, zinny all the way, but prefer the fruity taste or blossom hills wines
> 
> Glad ur chuft with your prize, peter kay would of just give u a bag or nuts hehe.. Only mention him as we are watching him ,hes hilllllllllllarrrrrrriiiiouussssss!


good to know i rub off on someone  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

hello to your friend


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

resserection :lol: :lol: i was board and i'm sure they'll be some newbie's out there :lol: :lol:

how freaky is that... if i was 2 days earlier it'd have been exactly a year since this was first posted. :lol:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

lol good idea for a post

me and the girlfriend Chris and lisa










latest one of the car but few more things done to it now need newer pics


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

Holiday pic. Look half cut!

Me - Gareth


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

On holiday in Cyprus 8)


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

Boycie - Loving the pink shorts in your other pic mate! 8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Me on my holidays this Summer, Showing off my tan !









LEGO


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Me on my holidays this Summer, Showing off my tan !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Very good.

Think is if you added a BBQ it would look a little like you, when I first met you at Audi TT Annual thing. Similar relaxed pose.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

LOl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I may have put a bit of wait on since this was taken LOL.

DAZ


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Here me, im just having a break for a bit in this pic...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont know if this applies to mk2 drivers aswell 










Heres me with my GF

And heres the other lady


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Whats that Green Thing floating above your head?

Jim


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

[quote="sTTranger"







[/quote]

God I love that thing that colour and roadster too 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

TTitan said:


> Whats that Green Thing floating above your head?
> 
> Jim


never actually noticed that


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Dont know if this applies to mk2 drivers aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

sixdoublesix said:


> Here me, im just having a break for a bit in this pic...


Oi where you get my picture from!! im gonna sue you . Thats illegal that is and its not even my good side


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

NOW TONY THERES PLENTY MORE FROM THIS NIGHT OUT LOL [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

 im moving to newcastle if this is how women dress on a night out!, in fact im working up there for a week soon, and im really looking forward to it now! :lol:[/quote]

YOU GUYS WOULD LOVE IT UP HERE, ITS GREAT. BEST CITY IN THE WORLD 8)

I MUST SAY THAT THIS WAS A THEMED NIGHT OUT, ANYONE WANT TO GUESS THE THEME LOL :idea:[/quote]

i really really need to move


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

i already live here


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jammy sod.... i just had to delete what i had just typed :lol: :lol:


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... dmycar.jpg

http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85 ... 016_00.jpg

Florida,USA


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening all... best one I had!

Think I may move to Newcastle too! Sounds like there are going to be a lot of TT'S up there!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i really really need to move


LOL Talk about reserection !!! lol.. those pics are about 4 pages back... you been board kammy??? is she even still on here?? not bumped into a post for a long long time..


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

the stig said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Here me, im just having a break for a bit in this pic...
> ...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > sixdoublesix said:
> ...


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats ok then, glad to see your back on the dark side! :roll:


----------

